# toujours problème d'imprimante...



## Mary-Ann (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, comme déjà expliqué sur ce site j'ai toujours des problèmes avec mon imprimante et personne sous la main pour obtenir des réponses...

J'ai téléchargé une nouvelle version plus récente sur mon imac et depuis mon imprimante me joue des tours : je n'arrive presque pas à lire mes lettres (avec des couleurs) car elles sont trop pâles. J'ai essayé de retélécharger ma disquette, mais sans obtenir de changement.

Au secours, je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

Ouille aie aie.
En attendant qu'un gentil monsieur d&#233;place ta question dans le bon forum, genre "P&#233;riph&#233;rique" (car on ne le r&#233;petera jamais assez, l'imprimante est un p&#233;riph&#233;rique),
dis-nous tout.

Tu as une imprimante, donc. 
De *quelle marque *et de *quel mod&#232;le* ?
Et comment tu la connectes &#224; ta machine ?

D&#232;ja, avec &#231;a comme pr&#233;cision, tu vas voir, on va avancer.


----------



## Mary-Ann (18 Juillet 2006)

MERCI, MERCI... REZBA


DE DONNER SUITE A MA DEMANDE, J'APPRECIE TU NE PEUX PAS SAVOIR !!


POUR COMMENCER J'AI UN MAC OS X - AVEC LA VERSION 10.4.7

MON IMPRIMANTE EST UNE EPSON CX 3650 ET JE L'A CONNECTE AVEC UN PORT USB.

J'ESPERE QU'AVEC CES DONNEES TU Y VERRAS UN PEU PLUS CLAIRE QUE MOI. JE T'AVOUE QUE JE N'Y COMPRENDS PAS GRAND CHOSE EN MAC ET ENCORE MOINS EN IMPRIMANTE. SI TU PEUX M'AIDER CA SERAIT SUPER GENIAL ... 

ENCORE MERCI DE TOUT COEUR DE M'APPORTER TON AIDE.

AU PLAISIR DE TE LIRE


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Mary-ann.
Tu n'as pas besoin de me demander en mariage pour que je t'aide, petite coquine.
Et s'il te plait, n'écris pas en majuscules. Dans les peuplades de l'internet, écrire en majuscules signifie crier. C'est un code. Un code de sourd et muet, parce que les internautes ne s'entendent pas souvent, quand ils se parlent.
Là, du coup, comme tu cries, certains risquent de nous entendre. Et s'ils voient tes mots doux, ils vont rigoler, et essayer d'abuser de ta crédulité. Et s'ils me voient moi....
C'est que, je suis connu ici, et ma femme lit les forums aussi. Je ne voudrais pas qu'elle nous surprenne pour une bétise d'imprimante mal règlée.


Voilà.
Maintenant, respire. Bien à fond.

Quand tu essayes d'imprimer, une fenêtre s'ouvre. Est-ce que, par hasard, dans cette fenêtre, tu vois marqué "utilitaire" ?

Si oui, dis-le moi.

Sinon, est-ce que tu saurais, par hasard, où s'installent tous les petits fichiers qui sont dans la "disquette" que tu télécharges ? Est-ce que dans ce dossier où ces choses se sont installées, il y a un bidule qui s'appelle quelque chose du genre "Utilitaire Epson" ?

Si tu le trouves, dis le moi.

Tu l'auras compris, ta mission est de retrouver un machin qui s'appellerait Utilitaire Epson. Ou quelque chose dans ce goût là.

Une piste pour trouver ? Tape "utilitaire epson" dans la petite loupe, en haut à droite de ton écran.

A toi !


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2006)

Ils ne sont pas mimi, *ces deux là *!!!!!!!:love:


Mary-Ann, tu peux également visiter ce *site, *instructif et très utile pour les débutant(e)s, et même pour les autres...


----------



## Mary-Ann (18 Juillet 2006)

:rose: confused... je ne savais pas qu'écrire en majuscule signifiait crier ! et je ne voudrais pas non plus que tu ayes des ennuis avec ta femme... et moi avec mon mec qui ni connait rien en ordi, mais qui a une bonne ouïe.

Pour le moment je n'ai pas le temps nécessaire pour "faire après" mon ordi, je dois aller travailler, mais si tu es d'accord, on pourrait se retrouver mercredi après-midi vers 16 h. Ce jour-là j'aurais tout le temps nécessaire devant moi pour trouver ce qui "cloche" avec mon imprimante... !!

J'ai bien compris ma mission et je vais te trouver "Utilitaire Epson" après je reprendrais contact avec toi (si tu es en ligne).

Je pense que je peux quand même te souhaiter une bonne journée (?).


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

_euh... ? :affraid: :affraid:_


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; une nouvelle version plus r&#233;cente sur mon imac et depuis mon imprimante me joue des tours : je n'arrive presque pas &#224; lire mes lettres (avec des couleurs) car elles sont trop p&#226;les. ...



Dis-moi, il y a longtemps que tu as chang&#233; les cartouches d'encres ?
Tu l'utilises souvent ton imprimante ou juste une fois tous les six mois, le temps que l'encre s&#232;che sur les buses ?


Au fait, ENCHANT&#201; MARY-ANN !   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, il y a longtemps que tu as chang&#233; les cartouches d'encres ?
> Tu l'utilises souvent ton imprimante ou juste une fois tous les six mois, le temps que l'encre s&#232;che sur les buses ?
> 
> 
> Au fait, ENCHANT&#201; MARY-ANN !   :love:


Non Macmarco, je ne peux pas &#234;tre d'accord avec toi. Mary-Ann n'est pas une buse.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Je confirme d'exp&#233;rience que les buses qui s&#232;chent sont le grand d&#233;faut des imprimantes Epson.
Il faut faire des tirages r&#233;guli&#232;rement ; une page de texte au moins une fois par mois, cela suffit.
Lorsque j'ai eu ce probl&#232;me, il fallut envoyer mon imprimante en SAV. Depuis, je fais attention.
J'esp&#232;re, si c'est le cas ici, qu'il n'est pas trop tard.

C'moon.


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Doucement, les gars, doucement. Vous n'allez pas me l'effrayez en allant trop vite, hein ! 
Faut qu'elle trouve l'utilitaire epson, on saura comment sont les buses, s'il y a encore de l'encre, o&#249;, et tout &#231;a.


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

Tu trouves qu'on a-buse ?


----------



## PommeQ (18 Juillet 2006)

Waaaoouhhhh !

c tout


----------



## ItomPomme (18 Juillet 2006)

Ou alors il suffit juste d'appuyer sur marche ......


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

_euh... vous voulez pas leur laisser un petit peu d'intimit&#233; ?   



sinon Itom... c'est quoi ce patois originaire des langues picardes  ? _


----------



## ItomPomme (18 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _euh... vous voulez pas leur laisser un petit peu d'intimité ?
> 
> 
> 
> sinon Itom... c'est quoi ce patois originaire des langues picardes  ? _



Tout a fais !!! Chi'ti mi 
Et si tu veux tout savoir je suis du coter de Valenciennes ...a 30 km de Lille ...et a 20 km de la belgique ...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour Mary- Ann!

Ne te laisse pas effrayer pas ces rustres tout gentils; Il fait chaud et patati patata ... faut bien qu'ils s'occupent ... 

Réponds aux questions et ton problème sera résolue ...


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fais !!! Chi'ti mi
> Et si tu veux tout savoir je suis du coter de Valenciennes ...a 30 km de Lille ...et a 20 km de la belgique ...




_Patois rouchi !!  mes hommaches min go ! _


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fais !!! Chi'ti mi
> Et si tu veux tout savoir je suis du coter de Valenciennes ...a 30 km de Lille ...et a 20 km de la belgique ...



Et moi de "bachten de kuipe"


----------



## Mary-Ann (19 Juillet 2006)

Olà Signor Rezba! J'ai récemment changé les cartouches d'encre couleur et, comme je ne suis pas une fada d'ordi = j'utilise peu mon imprimante, j'ai dù (re)nettoyer les buses. L'impression est nette mais reste globalement pâle. Se pourrait-il que le driver, après installation de la nouvelle version 10.4.7, ne fasse pas le mélange couleur + noir correctement? Si oui, comment régler ce problème? Muchos gracias de m'apporter tes lumières!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> Olà Signor Rezba! J'ai récemment changé les cartouches d'encre couleur et, comme je ne suis pas une fada d'ordi = j'utilise peu mon imprimante, j'ai dù (re)nettoyer les buses. L'impression est nette mais reste globalement pâle. Se pourrait-il que le driver, après installation de la nouvelle version 10.4.7, ne fasse pas le mélange couleur + noir correctement? Si oui, comment régler ce problème? Muchos gracias de m'apporter tes lumières!



Ouh là, faut pas parler comme ça à Rezbounet, t'es une fille, il va encore faire pipi partout, et nous mettre plein de traces de pas au plafond, et les voisins vont encore raler qu'il passe la nuit à hurler à la lune ! 

Bon, blague à part, quand j'imprime avec mon Epson à moi, dans les rubriques d'impression, j'ai ça :







Normalement, tu devrais avoir kekchose d'équivalent, et en jouant sur saturation/luminosité/contraste, tu devrais pouvoir rendre tes impressions moins pâles. Vérifie aussi que tu n'imprime pas en mode "économique", c'est un genre de draft tout pâle qui donne un peu le genre d'effet que tu décris !


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2006)

Merci au brillant mod&#233;rateur de ce forum, qui a su nettoyer ce fil, autant que faire avancer le d&#233;bat.

Mary-Ann, si tu as d&#233;ja nettoy&#233; tes buses, j'en conclus que tu as d&#233;ja trouv&#233; l'utilitaire Epson un jour. 

La piste de l'impression &#233;conomique me parait bonne.


Sinon, si &#231;a ne marche pas, une question suppl&#233;mentaire :
&#231;a te fait &#231;a depuis quand ? Depuis toujours, ou depuis un &#233;v&#232;nement particulier (changement de cartouche, changement de syst&#232;me) ?
Et si tu imprimes seulement en noir et blanc, c'est p&#226;le aussi ?


----------



## Mary-Ann (20 Juillet 2006)

Je m'embrouille de + en +! Un pas après l'autre: il me semble que mes problèmes d'impression avec l'Epson Stylus CX3650 remontent au moment où j'ai installé la dernière  version OS X 10.4.7 sur mon PowerPC, env. mi-mai déjà! Dans la fenêtre d'impression, j'ai: -Imprimante (Stylus...), -Préréglages (Standard), -Copies + pages: là, si je parcoure les diverses rubriques, je tombe sur "fonctions d'imprimante" (Mode sortie, media type, PRINT QUALITY réglé sur Standard (pas economy ou draft)!, Image type, Resolution (automatic). Au magasin, on m'a suggéré que le "driver" n'est plus compatible avec l'imprimante.... Je ne suis pas sûre du "pilote" actuel. Sauf erreur, il s'agirait de Gimp-Print v5.0.0-beta2. A noter que dans la rubrique "Configuration d'imprimante" j'ai Epson Stylus CX3200 (la CX 3650 ne figure pas dans la liste!). Et nunc, que faire? Le site d'Epson propose le téléchargement de 4 pilotes (Epson EasyPrintModule, Pilote d'impression, Epson scan et Epson Card Monitor). Sont-ils tous nécessaires? Lequel choisir? Faut-il plutôt charger Gimp-Print 4,2,7? Merci une fois de plus à Rezba, Pascal 77, ou toute bonne âme, d'éclairer ma lanterne  A bientôt et au plaisir de découvrir vos brillantes idées!
Ps: imprimer N/B ou Couleur, même résultat pâlot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ton probl&#232;me vient sans doute du pilote "Gimp print", ils sont moins performants que ceux d'origine Epson.

Tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger ici le pilote de la CX3600/3650 pour Mac "PowerPC", et l&#224; celui pour Mac Intel (je ne sais pas quel iMac tu as). Installe celui qui convient, puis r&#233;essaie. Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Mary-Ann (20 Juillet 2006)

Merci. Vais essayer demain car aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le temps (je viens de perdre mon père et j'ai des tas de formalités à faire...).

Je te tiendrais au courant de ce qui se passe dès que j'aurais essayé !

A +


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Vais essayer demain car aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le temps (je viens de perdre mon père et j'ai des tas de formalités à faire...).
> 
> Je te tiendrais au courant de ce qui se passe dès que j'aurais essayé !
> 
> A +



Alors, accepte toutes nos condoléances, tu reviens quand tu veux/peux.


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

merci pour ton message de condoléances, suis très touchée..


Voila : j'ai téléchargé le pilote CX3600/3650 pour Mac "PowerPC" et j'ai fait 2 essais ...

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait de faux : l'impression est meilleure mais c'est toujours pâle !!



Je reste en ligne si tu peux encore m'aider ! D'avance merci


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si cela va &#234;tre utile mais : Applications>Utilitaires>Utilitaire ColorSync>SOS Profil
V&#233;rifier et, &#233;ventuellement, r&#233;parer.

Sur mon iMac, il y avait une erreur signal&#233;e avec un truc Epson.

C'moon.


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

Vais essayer et te redonnerais des nouvelles.


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2006)

J'essaye de trouver des réponses à ton problème, mais je m'apperçois que tu es loin d'être la seule dans ce cas (par exemple là).

Je continue à chercher, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus un problème mécanique qui nécessiterait une réparation ou un changement d'imprimante...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ton message de condol&#233;ances, suis tr&#232;s touch&#233;e..
> 
> 
> Voila : j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le pilote CX3600/3650 pour Mac "PowerPC" et j'ai fait 2 essais ...
> ...



Lorsque je fais "Fichier" -> "Imprimer", j'ai un &#233;cran comportant (entre autres) trois menus locaux. en ouvrant le troisi&#232;me, j'ai l'option "Couleur" :




Ce qui m'am&#232;ne &#224; la page repr&#233;sent&#233;e sur la copie d'&#233;cran que j'ai post&#233; plus haut. Quand tu le fais avec le pilote que tu viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger, as tu quelque chose de similaire ?


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

Oui... j'attends la suite... d'avance merci !!


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> Oui... j'attends la suite... d'avance merci !!




Au fait, il y avait effectivement des dossiers à réparer... ce que j'ai fait. Il me semble que l'impression est un peu meilleure, mais (comme dit avant) la couleur notemment reste encore pâle...


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;e, je dois partir... toujours des formalit&#233;s pour mon p&#232;re !

Mais, je vais revenir sur le site et ce sera avec plaisir que je viendrais te lire et suivre tes instructions.

A +  Bon week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2006)

Eh bien, tu peux tenter d'augmenter les valeurs de saturation et de contraste, et diminuer un peu celle de luminosit&#233;. Proc&#232;de par t&#226;tonnements. Toutefois, ce n'est qu'un pis-all&#233;, car il te faudra r&#233;p&#233;ter ce r&#233;glage &#224; chaque impression. Je pense que ton probl&#232;me est un probl&#232;me de calibrage, mais l&#224;, c'est un peu trop complexe pour qu'on puisse t'aider ici. Il faudrait &#234;tre sur place.


----------



## Mary-Ann (22 Juillet 2006)

OK, merci...

Pour le moment je vais faire &#231;a et je verrais par la suite pour le reste


----------



## Mary-Ann (23 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, tu peux tenter d'augmenter les valeurs de saturation et de contraste, et diminuer un peu celle de luminosité. Procède par tâtonnements. Toutefois, ce n'est qu'un pis-allé, car il te faudra répéter ce réglage à chaque impression. Je pense que ton problème est un problème de calibrage, mais là, c'est un peu trop complexe pour qu'on puisse t'aider ici. Il faudrait être sur place.


 

  

Bonjour Pascal,

Ai plusieurs questions : lorsque j'ai téléchargé la nouvelle version pour l'imprimante, est-ce que je devais la re-connecter et annuler l'ancien dossier d'imprimante ou est-ce que cela se fait tout seul !?  Question bête, je sais, mais je suis nulle en ordi ne l'oublie  pas...




Si oui, comment dois-je procéder, car je ne suis pas sure d'être connectée avec la nouvelle version ?

Si c'est effectivement un problème de calibrage, peux-tu me dire en quelques mots les démarches qu'il faudrait faire ou si cela nécessite la venue d'un professionnel à la maison. 

D'avance merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2006)

Pour le pilote, tu peux d&#233;sinstaller l'ancien pilote, mais ce n'est pas indispensable, du moment que le nouveau est bien d&#233;sign&#233; "par d&#233;faut" (il aparait alors en gras dans la liste).

Pour le calibrage, c'est un sujet que je ne ma&#238;trise pas du tout (attention, il ne s'agit pas du calibrage des t&#234;tes que permet l'utilitaire Epson, mais du calibrage "colorsync", et l&#224;, j'avoue que mon pass&#233; d'informaticien "de gestion" ne m'est pas d'un grand secours.

Si tu n'obtiens pas de r&#233;ponses ici, d'ici deux trois jours, essaie d'ouvrir un fil chez mes petits camarades du forum "Arts graphiques" sur le th&#232;me "comment, avec colorsync, faire correspondre les couleurs de l'&#233;cran et celles de l'imprimante".


----------



## Mary-Ann (23 Juillet 2006)

OK Merci. Comment est-ce que je sais s'il est install&#233; "par d&#233;faut", parce que moi je ne vois aucun  dossier engras ? Et si ce n'est pas le cas qu'est-ce-que je dois faire au juste ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2006)

Tu vas dans "Applications" -> "Utilitaires" -> "Configuration d'imprimantes", l&#224;, tu as la liste des imprimantes, donc en fait deux fois la tienne, une fois avec le pilote "Gimp", et l'autre avec le pilote Epson (le pilote "Gimp" a une ic&#244;ne d'imprimante "g&#233;n&#233;rique", C&#224;d comme celle de "Configuration d'imprimantes", alors que le pilote Epson a une ic&#244;ne personalis&#233;e repr&#233;sentant ton imprimante).


----------



## Mary-Ann (23 Juillet 2006)

Pas encore de r&#233;ponse et je dois malheureusement partir (toujours pour mon p&#232;re !)

Pascal je reviendrais sur le site d&#232;s que je peux. Je me ferais un plaisir de te lire...

A bient&#244;t.


----------



## Mary-Ann (27 Juillet 2006)

AU SECOURS !! Pascal et les autres ...

R&#233;capitulons : d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai vu, la nouvelle "version" de l'imprimante est effectivement active et j'ai m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; imprimer 2 pages. Mais premi&#232;re d&#233;ception, bien que la couleur ne soit plus p&#226;le, l'impression est plus lente et le texte est imprim&#233;... tout en bleu, y compris la t&#234;te d'une femme. Plus du tout de noir, qui a compl&#232;tement disparu, ainsi que les autres couleurs !! De plus, j'avais des dossiers que j'avais lanc&#233;s pour l'impression qui se sont mis automatiquement en attente ... Comme je devais partir, j'ai quand m&#234;me &#233;teint mon ordi.

A mon retour, j'ai essay&#233; d'imprimer une lettre sans passer par l'ordi, r&#233;sultat : impression toujours lente et texte toujours de couleur bleue !!

A tout hasard, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; ma cartouche d'encre noire, qui est encore pleine d'env. un tiers. J'ai ensuite &#233;t&#233; sur l'ordi et j'ai essay&#233; d'imprimer un autre texte = plus de dossiers en attente et pas d'impression du tout. Tout est bloqu&#233;. Je ne peux plus rien imprimer du tout, m&#234;me pas en couleur bleue !!?

?????  Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de faux ? Pourquoi au d&#233;part, je n'ai obtenu que la couleur bleue ? Et pourquoi refuse-t-elle maintenant toute impression ? !!!! Et o&#249; sont pass&#233;s mes dossiers en attente ?

J'ai absolument besoin de cette imprimante avant le 30 juillet, car j'ai un d&#233;lai au 31 juillet pour envoyer un papier qui se trouve dans un dossier dans mon ordi...

S.V.P. aidez-moi encore &#224; r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me qui me sors par les cheveux et qui me d&#233;prime totalement. D'avance merci.           ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

ma pauvre, décidément tu n'as pas de chance je ne peux t'aider en technique mais si tu as un document urgent à imprimer et que tu ne t'en sors pas, grave le sur un CD puis va le faire imprimer dans un magasin spécialisé (ceux qui font les impressions en tous genres, ou accès internet, tu loues ton accès pour pas cher,il y en a partout et çà coute 10 cts la photocopie tu peux aussi aller chez le photographe du  coin il imprime bien les photos


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2006)

Ou eventuellement fais-en une copie en format pdf, que tu devrais pouvoir imprimer à partir de n'importe quel ordi équipé d'Acrobat reader...


----------



## Mary-Ann (27 Juillet 2006)

:love:   Je vais essayer de le graver sur CD et le faire imprimer, comme vous me le proposez... mais cela ne résoud toujours pas mon problème (!) si quelqu'un d'autre peut m'aider, ça serait sympa.

J'aimerais bien pouvoir "récupérer" mon imprimante. Si vous avez les moyens de m'aider ceux du forum, s.v.p. à vos claviers. D'avance merci de tout coeur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2006)

L'impression en bleu ? normalement, ton impriomante a un autotest, fais le pour voir s'il est normal. Tu peux aussi imprimer le "motif de contr&#244;le", pour voir si tu n'as pas besoin d'un nettoyage de t&#234;tes.


----------



## Mary-Ann (27 Juillet 2006)

:hein:   j'ai encore un petit problème = je n'ai jamais fais d'autotest et je ne sais pas du tout comment procéder. Peux-tu m'expliquer en quelques lignes la démarche à suivre ?

Est-ce vraiment nécessaire de nettoyer les têtes = je l'ai fait il y a moins d'une semaine et en plus j'ai également changé toutes les cartouches d'encre (à par celle du noir) et comme j'ai fait pas mal de tests ces derniers jours, la couleur ne doit pas avoir eu le temps de sécher ?!

Si tu me dis que oui quand même, alors j'irai regarder sous "motif de contrôle"... mais avant de faire ça j'attends ta réponse.  D'avance merci. A +


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai pas d'imprimante Epson, mais pour faire l'auto-test je crois qu'il faut:
1- Eteindre l'imprimante
2- Appuyer sur le bouton d'&#233;jection du papier et ne pas relacher
3- Allumer l'imprimante (le bouton d'&#233;jection du papier est toujours enfonc&#233;e)
4- Attendre le d&#233;marrage de l'auto-test (tout en continuant &#224; maintenir le bouton d'&#233;jection enfonc&#233;e)
5- Relacher le bouton apr&#232;s que l'auto-test a commenc&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

As-tu essayé d'imprimer via un autre Mac ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> :hein:   j'ai encore un petit problème = je n'ai jamais fais d'autotest et je ne sais pas du tout comment procéder. Peux-tu m'expliquer en quelques lignes la démarche à suivre ?
> 
> Est-ce vraiment nécessaire de nettoyer les têtes = je l'ai fait il y a moins d'une semaine et en plus j'ai également changé toutes les cartouches d'encre (à par celle du noir) et comme j'ai fait pas mal de tests ces derniers jours, la couleur ne doit pas avoir eu le temps de sécher ?!
> 
> Si tu me dis que oui quand même, alors j'irai regarder sous "motif de contrôle"... mais avant de faire ça j'attends ta réponse.  D'avance merci. A +





			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'imprimante Epson, mais pour faire l'auto-test je crois qu'il faut:
> 1- Eteindre l'imprimante
> 2- Appuyer sur le bouton d'éjection du papier et ne pas relacher
> 3- Allumer l'imprimante (le bouton d'éjection du papier est toujours enfoncée)
> ...



Le problème, c'est que d'une imprimante à l'autre, ça varie, sur ma Stylus Photo 750, la combinaison de touches préconisée par divoli provoque l'impression de la trame de contrôle des têtes, tu peux l'essayer.


----------



## Mary-Ann (27 Juillet 2006)

Merci &#224; vous deux ! Vais essayer et on verra bien ce qui se passe !!
A +


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que d'une imprimante à l'autre, ça varie, sur ma Stylus Photo 750, la combinaison de touches préconisée par divoli provoque l'impression de la trame de contrôle des têtes, tu peux l'essayer.




J'ai la même et sur une 740, les trois secondes provoquent le nettoyage des têtes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

D'après le guide de référence,il faut faire les choses suivantes pour le diagnostic :


> Déconnectez le câble USB de votre ordinateur.
> 
> Veillez à ce que du papier de format A4 soit chargé dans le bac feuille à feuille.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary-Ann (28 Juillet 2006)

J'ai fait comme indiqué ci-dessus pour l'auto-test, mais il ne se passait rien du tout, l'imprimante était toujours bloquée.

Par désespoir, j'ai essayé à nouveau d'imprimer un petit texte, mais mon imprimante restait totalement bloquée... mais j'ai retrouvé finalement mes dossiers en attente d'impression  

Bon, j'ai pris la décision de supprimer tous les dossiers que j'avais chargé sur ce site (sur le dessin de mon imprimante j'avais le signe de "attention problème") et j'ai renvoyé une nouvelle impression = cela a débloqué mon imprimante et j'ai obtenu quand même une impression... mais avec toujours le texte pâlot. Bref, je suis revenue à la case départ...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire  !!!   :hein: 


Dois-je recharger les dossiers et refaire un essai d'impression ? Si oui, pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi la première fois j'ai obtenu une impression en bleue (y compris les visages) ? Que dois-je faire une fois que j'ai rechargé ces dossiers pour que la nouvelle imprimante se mette automatiquement "par défaut" et que j'obtienne toutes les couleurs y compris le noir ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de faux la 1ère fois ?

D'avance de bien vouloir répondre à mes demandes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

oulà!!!! c'est du délire ton histoire! elle n'est plus sous garantie ton imprimante? personnellement je retournerais directos au magasin!

bon courage


----------



## divoli (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est une superbe publicité pour Epson.:rateau:

Ton imprimante va rapidement te coûter beaucoup plus chère en encres par rapport à une imprimante neuve, à force de tests, d'auto-tests, de nettoyage, etc...


----------



## Mary-Ann (28 Juillet 2006)

R&#233;ponse &#224; Toumai = non elle n'est plus sous garantie !! mais le probl&#232;me ne vient pas de mon imprimante (voir ci-dessous).

R&#233;ponse &#224; Divoli = je n'ai pas envie d'en changer, car lorsque j'avais charg&#233; le dossier propos&#233; sur ce site, l'impression &#233;tait nette, fonc&#233;e (donc plus p&#226;lot comme maintenant), mais seulement bleue !!

Je crois que mon probl&#232;me si situe avec le "lien" entre mon ordi et l'imprimante, que cette derni&#232;re n'est pas vraiment en cause, car je crois en fait que c'est depuis que j'ai charg&#233; la nouvelle version sur mon ordi que mon probl&#232;me est survenu... ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; la premi&#232;re fois que j'avais charg&#233; l'ancienne version. Seulement voil&#224;, je ne sais plus comment j'avais r&#233;solu mon probl&#232;me ?!

Si je pouvais trouver ce qui cl&#244;che &#224; ce niveau-l&#224;, je n'aurais plus de probl&#232;me avec cette imprimante et je te dis, lorsque j'avais charg&#233; le dossier propos&#233; sur ce site, l'impression en elle-m&#234;me &#233;tait bonne, mais seulement bleue !

Alors je relance cette discussion, mais cette fois en pr&#233;cisant bien que mon probl&#232;me n'est pas l'imprimante en elle-m&#234;me, mais bien avec le "lien" entre l'ordi et cette derni&#232;re. D'avance merci de bien vouloir m'aider encore et toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

c'est clair que cette histoire d'encre va te revenir plus cher qu'une imprimante neuve lambda:hein: 

tu résides dans quelle région? faudrait trouver un gentil foreumeur résidant près de chez toi, il pourra peut-être t'aider...

bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Mary-Ann (3 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que cette histoire d'encre va te revenir plus cher qu'une imprimante neuve lambda:hein:
> 
> tu résides dans quelle région? faudrait trouver un gentil foreumeur résidant près de chez toi, il pourra peut-être t'aider...
> 
> bon courage pour la suite


 


Ben oui, j'ai trouvé une gentille foreumeuse qui est venue chez moi et qui a réglé mon problème.

Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

On ne saura jamais ce qu'elle a fait, alors ?

Enfin, maintenant tout est calme et volupté avec ton imprimante .


----------



## Mary-Ann (3 Août 2006)

Oui et c'est g&#233;nial. Elle m'a aussi appris plein de truc pour mon ordi.

Un grand merci &#224; toute l'&#233;quipe du forum et aussi &#224; Pascal, pour m'avoir aid&#233;e &#224; trouver une solution &#224; mon probl&#232;me d'imprimante.

Bonne journ&#233;e et peut-&#234;tre &#224; bient&#244;t !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

Mary-Ann a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, j'ai trouvé une gentille foreumeuse qui est venue chez moi et qui a réglé mon problème.
> 
> Encore merci pour ton aide.



De rien,  

Et n'hésite pas si t'as encore des questions! 




			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> On ne saura jamais ce qu'elle a fait, alors ?
> 
> Enfin, maintenant tout est calme et volupté avec ton imprimante .



:rose: pas grand chose...

Alors wala c'est qu'elle a fait lalouna :  

Désinstallé ancienne version, soit la 2.1  et
pouis ensuite installlé le dernier pilote  3.0a Mac OSX - Intel 
(qui peut sans autre être utilisé pour les PowerPc) 
et l'ai activé en imprimante par défaut, wala tout.

Puis après vérification, la 1ère impression c'était tout ok!

Bonne journée !


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

Et tout çà à domicile. Ben dites donc...


----------



## Mary-Ann (10 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> De rien,
> 
> Et n'hésite pas si t'as encore des questions!
> 
> ...


 




Moi je ne trouve pas que ce n'était pas grand chose et j'ai beaucoup apprécié ta visite, tes démonstrations et tout et tout !!!

Encore merci lalouna de ton aide précieuse. Je te souhaite une toute bonne journée et peut-être à bientôt.


----------

